# 
!
    :        ,       - (   )    ,         (!!!).         : ,        .             .       :     -    ,  ,             ?
,  -    ?

----------


## -

....
 :Wow:

----------

(),   .

----------


## Demin

**, 


> (),   .


   -   ?

----------

*Demin*,          .
      .

----------


## Demin

**, 


> 


  -.    ,  ?

----------

*Demin*,     ,  ,     -?   - .

----------


## Demin

**, 


> ,  ,     -?


       / .        .

----------

*Demin*,  ?     , ,     ?

----------


## Demin

**, ,    , , ,    ,    /    . , ,      .

----------


## Vampess

> *Demin*,  ?     , ,     ?


 *Demin*  . 
 ,   ,  ,   ,           .

        .

----------


## Larky

> 


  , ,    () ..       ...

----------

http://www.omskbank.ru/main.php?id=197
http://www.bankirs.ru/downloads/dog_bank_acc.doc
  .

----------


## Demin

**,       .    ,      .    -    ,    .
  -  -    ,   .      .      .

----------


## -

29 ,      23 .....   ?     - ?
      ?      :yes:

----------


## Ringo

> 29 ,      23  .....       ?


   ""  ....     ...         ,  ,  ""   ...    ...  ...

----------

*Demin*,         ,     ?
 - .
 ,   .

----------


## Demin

**, 


> ,     ?


 .          ?

----------

..      ...  ?  ?      ????

----------


## -

> ..      ...  ?  ?      ????


     ,              .
      ....... :Smilie:

----------

> ,              .
>       .......


   -  1156???    18      .   25           ...        .    ,        ,      ..    1    1000 ..    ?????))))))))

----------

.    .     ...      . ,    .

----------


## 444

,  ...      ...

----------

> .    .     ...      . ,    .


 
            ...

----------


## ivanp



----------

..       ,   ,  ..        ..       ..   -     ..     ..       (((

----------

. ,     50%.   ?

----------


## ODK

(   ) ,       ,  ,       ,    .       ,     3-4   ,      :yes:

----------


## Demin

*ODK*, 


> 


 , !..   :Big Grin:

----------

....  ...        ...       ?         !        ?

----------

> 3-4


     ,        ...     ...

----------

. 314   -   ,        (..    ),    . 849   -            ,      ...   .    . .. 3 . 834         .
  ...
 . 314  -  ,    (. 849  ) -  ...


        .    .

----------

> ...        ... .....         ? ....


      ?  .

----------


## Vvitek

????

----------


## lafy

10          
     (-),   ,       ,    ,        :Frown:      ,     ,            ,     ,    . 
       ,    .

----------


## Ringo

> ,     ,            ,     ,    .


  ... 



> ,     .      ,  ,       .               ,      .      - ,   "",      , -  . *  ,    ,   * .

----------


## drozdoff

,  Lafy,
     , -     .         .
   ,        **  - . 
        01.10.2008.,             . ,            01.10.08  * 2   *    9         ,   9.2007.
       ?

    ,     (.495-782-17-75)      .    (.4862-54-04-80).   ,    .

 ,

----------


## lafy

,     ,         ,   ,  ,     ,         ,     ,   ,     .   .
 ,         ,          .

----------

> ,  Lafy,
>      , -    .        .


        !  :yes:  ,        ,        .        -    . ,  !  !

----------


## SimplyK

> ?        ?


: 
,  .  ,  !

----------

,,-   ,

----------


## pomorin

,       -  .     ,   ,  .      ? , -    ?  98  ?    ,  -   .   .   , ,  3 ,  .    .    ,       - ,    ,             3 .             .    ,  ,               .         .     !

----------

[QUOTE=pomorin;51773344],       -  .     ,   ,  .      ? ........

      10  3        ...     ....   !

----------

...

----------


## 69

,    .  , ,     .

----------

> ????


      !

----------


## ToT

,  .

----------


## Sveda

, !     ?
     ,   .... ... 
       ,     ...
    ,      ...

----------

,

              ,     .  ,  ,           ,      ,  ,   . 

 ,            .

1.            : 
-     (. 80  "     ( )
-       (  ) - . 849  ,  . 31  "     "

2.   : 
-                
-            
            .        ,   -         .

3.   (  ):
 ,    ,        ,         ,         .

4.   (     ):
        (  )                  ,      ,            . 

,          ,   ,                ,               .      . 31      . 

  ,                      ,    ,     .

:
                               . 
 ,  ,              ,     .     , ,         .

     :  ,    ! 

!   ! 
!   !

----------


## sema

> ,     .


      )))

 !  "  " ()    03  2008.                 


     !

        ,  "  " ()    03  2008.                   .
       ,     ,   .            ( . 855   ),        .             .
         .

----------


## sema

http://forum.mbkcentre.ru/index.php

----------


## Vampess

> .  .  ,    !


     ?    ?  :Smilie: 



> ,  ,   .


       .   . ,     (     ).  ,   :

)     :      -      ,       ,    .       ?     -     . 
,                 .
  ,   ,           .  , -, ? 

)    ,  ,   .80 __ ?
    .  ?

)   ,     ,        ?

) _          ._  
 ,      ,      .       2 ,    5,   -30,          /  ,    :Smilie: 
 :        ,      ?

) _   , ,         ._
  ,  ,        ,         .                  . 

)  :    31      ,      849      ,           . 
,              ( ,    )? ..,       ,   ,       . 


   ?   .        -    :   . 
  ,    . 




> 31.     (     )
> 
>  ,                       ,      ,    .





> 849.     (,  2)
> 
>            ,         ,         .
>                ,         ,      ,           .





> 80. (     )
> 
>    , ,     ,    ,    .
>    , ,      .
>             ,          ,    ,         .


,  28-            * 7* .

----------


## Vampess

:
,   ,       16,    64.
1)    ,    
2)    
3)  ,      
4) ,       ,   ,    "",       :Smilie: 
6)    ,         ?
5)             !

----------


## Demin

> 1)    ,


   -     .  :Smilie: 



> 2)


    .



> 3)  ,


 ,  ,        .



> ,


 ,    100% -  .   .





> 


   ,    ?       ...             100...  .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Vampess

> ,    ?       ...             100...  .


    ,     .      :yes:

----------

" ".    .   ,  "". .

----------

> !  ,        ,        .        -    . ,  !  !


+1  .      ?     .      02.10...

----------

!


         ,   , ,    ()   - ,        ,    .
    ,   1994    ,        . 
    334,06 . .    01    2 367 ..           ?             ,  .      .

                      	 01.09.2008, 	 01.10.2008   ..

 	                      2 403-------	2 367
  	         2 309-------	2 338
   	         5 892-------	8 081
 	           467-------    	468
 	           188-------	56
 	           499-------	527
 	           403-------	268
     	 3--------	13

    01           1,3%;      1,5 ,   ,       3 ,     (    ).    ,    ,       ,        (      70%).    -   ?  ,          ,     . 
 ,            ,       ,       ,      ,    .    ,         .  , ,   ,                    ,   . 
       ,                . ,     .       ,   ,     ?   ,     ,     , .
       ,       (495) 781-36-64; 781-36-65    .         .

----------


## Medditerrian

*""*  !

 3      !

      4- .
 ""       .

----------

_  ,   ,           .  , -, ? [_?

              ,       . ,       .

_  ,  ,   .80        _ ?
       . . 80            ,     " "  ., ..      . 

_  ,     ,        ?_
   ,            .     ,    -   ,  .

_  ,      ,      ._ 
" "  -     .  ,           .     . 314  .   


_   ,  ,        ,         ._ 
  -  ,   .                  .                   .   :     - ,      ,     - .

_  :    31 ...  ... 849_  
            .          "" ?   ,        -    .     . 


_ ,  28-             7 .[/QUOTE]_  -         .               .

----------

, ,  :
** 
_            ,          .

                    .   ""    ,     .            30%    15  2008 . 

   ,      . "        ,       :             . ,        ,      -     ", -      . 

          :             - .     ,          ,  . "           ,         ", -    . 

      ,    .       ,   ,   UnicreditAton  .  ,      10-15%,        ._

----------

> ,          .


 !          .

(1) -     ?
(2) - ,    .
(1) - .
(2) -    .
(1) "-,    -?    ,   ,      "

----------

!       .   .

----------


## uliy25

:
-    -    ,  ,  .
-     ,   (       ),    
-      (, , , 24)

----------


## Demin

*uliy25*, 


> -    ,  ,  .


 .



> ,   (       ),


 



> (, , , 24)


  -  ?   ?

----------

> !       .   .


 !              sas@enb.ru.

----------

:
"...                   ..."

      ,     ?  ?      ?

----------


## Ringo

> ,     ?  ?      ?


        ...     -  ,   ...   ""      ,      ,    ..     .

----------


## stas

.     -  ,    ...     ,   :Smilie:

----------

> !              sas@enb.ru.


       , .

----------


## stas

> , .


**,         ? -  ...

----------


## uliy25

,      .

  -  ?   ?[/QUOTE]
    .

----------


## ksunia

> ""      ,      ,    ..


,      ,      ?    , , ,   ...

----------


## Ringo

> ,      ,      ?    , , ,   ...


 .    .  ,    ,      ,   .      ,           .     ,   ,            .

----------

> .    .  ,    ,      ,   .      ,           .     ,   ,            .


..        .. ..    /  ..    ?? /    ""...

----------

> ..        .. ..    /  ..    ?? /    ""...


      - ????

----------


## Ringo

> ..        .. ..    /  ..    ?? /    ""...


 ,  ""     ?        . ,          ?   ,    .

----------

> ..        .. ..    /  ..    ?? /    ""...


..   ..     ..., , /    ..     ..        ..    : .   ,      ,   /,   ..

----------

,  ,    ?    ???

----------

> .


?  ?

    -         ,    ,     -  ,  ...

----------

!                "   .  ".   ,    ,     "  ",          .   .

----------


## ~dem~

> . 314   -   ,        (..    ),    . 849   -            ,      ...   .    . .. 3 . 834         .
>   ...
>  . 314  -  ,    (. 849  ) -  ...
> 
> 
>         .    .


 . 314   "1.            ,       ,       , ,       ."  /  , ,  7      .

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ,    ,     "  ", ...


  ...
  ,   ?
   ?
     . 
      ,    ,      .    ,  ,   .  . 
 .         .   , ,  , ** ,  ,       ,  .      ,     ?

----------


## ~dem~

> ,,-   ,


  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ~dem~

> ,       -  .     ,   ,  .      ? , -    ?  98  ?    ,  -   .   .   , ,  3 ,  .    .    ,       - ,    ,             3 .             .    ,  ,               .         .     !


   ,      ,              ,       ,

----------

> ...
>   ,   ?
>    ?
>      . 
>       ,    ,      .


  BorisG   ,      !   ... ,      ...

----------


## stas

> ,      ...


    , , ,   ...

----------


## BND

... ,  , -    ...  :Frown:

----------

,    -   ,          ...

----------


## kurcheeva

!   ,   .  - ,  /   --,        .       !!!  ,  16 :
/  08.10, 09.10, 10.10, 13.10, 14.10, 15.10 -  !!!            -      3-  !!!  ,   ,        !!!

----------


## ~dem~

> !   ,   .  - ,  /   --,        .       !!!  ,  16 :
> /  08.10, 09.10, 10.10, 13.10, 14.10, 15.10 -  !!!            -      3-  !!!  ,   ,        !!!


         ?   ?

----------


## kurcheeva

> ?   ?


,  ,     , ..      /       (    )

----------


## ocean

,    .

----------


## ~dem~

> ,  ,     , ..      /       (    )


    ,       ,       , ...

----------


## Ringo

> ,      ,   /,   ..


 ...       ... , ,     ...

----------


## Ringo

> ?  ?     -         ,    ,     -  ,  ...


        ....     ...   ...     ...

----------


## BND

...      ... -        ,      "  " ... :Abuse:

----------


## BND

> ....     ...   ...     ...


         -      ...        :yes:

----------


## Ringo

> ...      ... -        ,      "  " ...


  "  ",     .     ...

----------


## BND

> "  ",     .     ...


      ,              ???  :No-no:  :EEK!:

----------

> ...       ... , ,     ...


       ,     ..      ..        ??

----------


## --

... ,  !

----------


## Ringo

> ,              ???


  ...  ,   ,    .                  .      , ..     .

----------


## BND

> ...  ,   ,    .                  .      , ..     .


   ,  !         ** !      ,          !   , ,     ,           ( ,     ,  **    ).       -         ,     ! 

,     -  ,        .

----------

,    .    ,      .   ...

----------


## irrober

, ,             ,            /. ,      .      ?

----------


## Larik

,   .

----------


## Ringo

> -         ,     !


  ?  ?   ?  ,    ,   .     ,       ....

----------


## sema

.

----------


## BND

> ?  ?   ?  ,    ,   .     ,       ....


      -      , ... ,  ...      .    ...   ,       ,     .     ,     ...

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ,       ....


  ,   ,       ?
-,    ** . 
 -,    ,   ,  ,    ,    .

----------

-        ????

----------


## Ringo

> -      , ... ,  ...      .    ...   ,       ,     .     ,     ...


  29 ...  ,  ...       ...  ""    ,        ...      ,       .   ,       ...     ....    ...           ...        .

PS ,      ,    ,   ""  : ,   .    .   .       .    .       .    . 


> ,   ,       ? -,    ** .  -,    ,   ,  ,    ,    .


  - ?    "" ....          ...      ,           .

----------


## sema

> 29 ...  ,  ...


   ?  :Big Grin: 


> - ?    "" ...

----------


## BND

> 29 ...  ,  ...       ...  ""    ,        ...      ,       .   ,       ...     ....    ...           ...        ..


29  -  , !            -       .      ,       .   ,    **     17  ,  ,   . ,    _"" _ ,       ** ,    ,  ""  " "   ,      "     ". ,             -        ,   ,  -     ,  ,  ,   ""...

  "",     -    !      ,     .     ,  .

----------


## Demin

*BND*, 


> ,  ""  " "


 ,  ,     .

----------


## Ringo

> ?


.

----------


## Ringo

> 29  -  , !            -       .      ,       .


       ,      .  (   )     ,  ...       .    ,   .            (   ).       ,  ,        .  



> ,    **     17  ,  ,   . ,    _"" _ ,       ** ,    ,  ""  " "   ,      "     ". ,             -        ,   ,  -     ,  ,  ,   ""...


     ,        ...        ....        ....       ...     ? 



> ,     .     ,  . ...


...  ,    ...          ...   ...     ...    ...  ,    ,     ...     ....

  ?  ,       ... ,  ,   ...      ...     ...       ? 

, ,      ....      ...  ?

----------


## BND

> *BND*,  ,  ,     .


  ( )       ,   ,   5,   10 .             ...

----------


## BND

> ,        ...        ....        ....       ...     ??


,      ,     ,       ...      ...   ,  -   (,     :Wink:  ),        ...   ...      ,          ... ,    ?




> ...  ,    ...          ...   ...     ...    ...  ,    ,     ...     ....


       ...   5,   10      ...  ,  ...   ... -,   ,  ""    :Wink: ....





> ?  ,       ... ,  ,   ...      ...     ...       ?


-   ,  -    , ,  ""  3        .  ,  ,      ...        ..   ,   , " "!  :Abuse:           -?      ,   -            .... ,  ?   ,  ...    .   ,    ,   ,    3          ,  -    




> , ,      ....      ...  ?


   -    ,    .        -    .             -

----------


## Ringo

> ( )       ,   ,   5,   10 .             ...


 5  10   .

----------


## BND

,   ...  :Wink:    ,   ,    ...

----------


## stas

> ( )       ,   ,   5,   10 .


...       margin call.      ,   ""    ,       .

P.S.     :Smilie:

----------


## Ringo

> ( )       ,   ,   5,   10 .             ...


 5  10   .

"         ,   .    daily   ,      .         .

   daily    ,       ,   ,     30%."

http://bankir.ru/news/newsline/17.10.2008/163129?id=525

----------


## Ringo

> ,   ...    ,   ,    ...


...        ,          ...

----------


## Ringo

> ..      ,          ... ,    ?


  .   ,     .



> ..        ...   5,   10      ...  ,  ...   ... -,   ,  ""   ....


      ...       .    ,     . ,    ""?



> -   ,  -    , ,  ""  3        .  ,  ,      ...        ..   ,   , " "!           -?      ,   -            .... ,  ?   ,  ...    .   ,    ,   ,    3          ,  -


     .       .    -  .



> -    ,    .        -    .             -


-        ...  -     .      ,  ....     ... -  ,    ,     ...      ...   .

----------


## BND

> ...       margin call.      ,   ""    ,       .
> 
> P.S.


!  ...    ,  ,    ,   ,     "" ...

   .    . .       ,  ,   ,   " "...        ?

----------


## BND

> 5  10   .
> 
> "         ,   .    daily   ,      .         .
> 
>    daily    ,       ,   ,     30%."


.      ? 

    :       .     , ,    .       .   ,        ,       ,     . 

          -    .   -  ,  ,     -     ! ,   ,      ,     ...

----------


## BND

> ...        ,          ...


   ,        .  ,   ,  -   .   ,    ,     .       . :yes: 

    ,      ...  ,    ...

----------


## BND

> ...       .


       ,     ,    ...




> ,     . ,    ""?.


    -   .   .      90%    .   10%      (,   .)   ...




> .       .    -  ."


     ???    ,      ???  , !  ,  "     ",    ,   ...     ...     ...         ,     ...





> -        ...  -     .      ,  ....     ... -  ,    ,     ...      ...   .


, ...  ,       ?    -   ,      ,  ,    .        .       ,        .    !               ,          1-2 ,       ,    .

    ,    ,    (  ,  ),   ,    ,     -  ,  ,        ,         ? :Wink:

----------


## stas

> !  ...    ,  ,    ,   ,     "" ...


  "    ,         ".    ,     ,       ""...




> 


  .       ,   ,   .     ,   ,       .



> -   .   .      90%    .


-    ...

----------


## BND

> "    ,         ".    ,     ,       ""...


,  !         ,       ! -     ,   ,  ,     ...       ,    .   .      ,  ,      ...




> .       ,   ,   .     ,   ,       .


  .    ,            ,       . 




> -    ...


     "" ? -,       ?     . -      ? :Stick Out Tongue:   ?         :Wink:

----------


## stas

> -     ,   ,  ,     ...


))))    ,   .    .   ,     ,     .         - .


> "" ? -,       ?     . -      ?


   ,  90%   - ,     . ,    ,         .       :Frown:

----------


## BND

> ,  90%   - ,     . ,    ,         .



!    ,   ,  90%   - !    ...        ...    ... ,  -  ,   -   !  :Wink:

----------


## Ringo

> ,        .  ,   ,  -   .   ,    ,     .       .
> 
>     ,      ...  ,    ...


   .     .

----------


## stas

> ,   ,  90%   - !


     ,  , ,   :




> 204.  
> 
> 1.   ,        , ,  ,  ,            ()            -
>                      ,               ,        ,        .

----------


## Demin

*BND*, 


> ...       ,   ,   5,   10 .


,   ,      ,    ,    .      ?    -      .     ,  ,        .        ,    .

  ,       -      ?   -  .      ?

----------


## Demin

*BND*, , ,   ""  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BND

> ,  , ,   :


...    ,        ...

       ,        ...

 ,         :Wink:        ,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## BND

> *BND*, 
> ,   ,      ,    ,    .      ?


   ,   ...    ,   ,   .    -  ,    ,    ...





> -      .     ,  ,        .        ,    .


         ?  :Wink:  !  :yes:       ...





> ,       -      ?   -  .      ?


         - ,     ,  ,        ...     ...       -  .     ?

----------


## BND

> *BND*, , ,   ""  ?


 .    ?  :Wink:

----------


## stas

> ...    ,        ...
> 
>        ,        ...
> 
>  ,               ,      ?


-, . -,   .

        ,        -  .       ,  , .

----------


## Demin

*BND*, 


> ?


 .   -         . ,    .     .



> ?


    .      ,      .  -     .   ,   -   -    .       ,    ,     .

----------

> ....     ...   ...     ...


  .          .            ,    ,   .  ,    ,              ,   .    -   .

    1998 .        -    ,    ,   .      .

  .           ...    .

----------


## Demin

**, 


> .


 ,  2.   1998     ? .            ?         ?       .    .    .     .




> ,


     , , - , .    .

----------

> **,  ,  2.   1998     ? .            ?         ?       .    .    .     .
> 
>      , , - , .    .


-.  ,   .        1998     ...       100-120 ,  " "  4-5.  ,     .  ,         - . ,        1-2 , ,       10-15 .

-.          . -   ,  - -         , , - (  ) "  "     .

----------


## Demin

**, -,  - .  - .



> ,


 ? ?      ?    -         .             -     , ,       .




> 1998


   1998     ?




> ,        1-2 , ,       10-15 .


   .            .   - .      . ?

-. 


> .


   .      1991      1000   .     .        .      ,  , ,    ?     ?       .   - .




> -   ,  - -


     -  ?     ?   ,      - ? ,  .     .      .     (      -   )              ,              -      .

----------

> **, -,  - .  - .
>  ? ?      ?    -         .             -     , ,       .
> 
>    1998     ?
> 
>    .            .   - .      . ?
> 
> -.    .      1991      1000   .     .        .      ,  , ,    ?     ?       .   - .
> 
>      -  ?     ?   ,      - ? ,  .     .      .     (      -   )              ,              -      .


1.   , , ,      .           .    ,     .

2.       1998 .   ,        .     ,         ...               .

3. .     ,           .

4. 1991 .    .  2   1991 , ,     1000 ,      .      ,      .  1993   1000    3000 ,     .        -             .

5.   ...     ,       ... ,         ,     .  ?    .            "   ?"

----------


## Demin

**, 
  2 -          98-   ?   ,   - .   ?

  3 -   ,     ? ( )

  4   2 -      -    ,   .   -      .  - . (  , , , ,   IP  ,  ?)

  5 -  ?              ?   -    .   -       ?

       ?     .     ,   .      ?        ?    ?    ?    ?

----------

> **, 
>   2 -          98-   ?   ,   - .   ?
> 
>   3 -   ,     ? ( )
> 
>   4   2 -      -    ,   .   -      .  - . (  , , , ,   IP  ,  ?)
> 
>   5 -  ?              ?   -    .   -       ?
> 
>        ?     .     ,   .      ?        ?    ?    ?    ?


...    .

----------


## Men(rus)

?  :Wow:          .     .     , , .      .
..   ,      , .

----------


## Demin

**, 


> 


 .    -     .

----------

-   ,          ,        .... , .... ...

----------


## BND

,   , .   ,   , , ,   ...    . ,  ,    !          !        ,    !        !

----------

> -   ,          ,        .... , .... ...


  ...      . 

      .      .       .

----------


## Ringo

> .      .       .


   ...       ,    ...     ....  :Confused:

----------


## BND

> **,  .    -     .


 !    !     ...  :yes:    -   !        , ,   ...       ,    .                .        !  :Smilie:

----------


## BND

*Ringo*,      ?    ,      ?          - ,     ?

----------


## pomorin

,     .  :Wink:

----------


## BND

> ,     .


   !  :Smilie:   -   ...   -! ,       ,     :Big Grin:  ,       :Wink:

----------


## Ringo

> ...      ?    ,      ?          - ,     ?


     " -  "....  ,   ...       ...

----------


## BND

> " -  "....  ,   ...       ...


  .    ,     . ,    ,       ,    ...      ,   ...    ...      ,   ?  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Larky

> !    !     ...


 ,      ,        ...  :Wink:

----------


## BND

> ,      ,        ...


     ,    ,  " "       "",    ...       ,      ,     :Wink: 

   ,        :yes:     !

----------


## Bucom

.     ?        .    .   :   ,         ..  :   , ..   .     ,   .   ,   ,  ..     .   ?

----------


## ocean

> ?          .     .     , , .      .
> ..   ,      , .


   ,  .         -       (        , -,         ,  ). "   " -  . "    -   " - .    ,       . " ?" - . "  ,       ,     ".    . :yes:

----------


## ocean

> ?


 ,    ,      .  :Wow:

----------

" ".
 -  " ,  .   - .     ,  .
    .
 -  . 
   ,     ,    .
,        .
  ,  - .

----------

"  "     , . 21.10   17.10,    .    -  .    ...    .  ,    ,  .     .,  / ?

----------


## 2880

"" -  -   ,   .

----------


## Medditerrian

-  (    ) :Frown: .

----------

> " -  "....  ,   ...       ...


!   .      -  .     13.10       . -...

----------


## MBP

,         ?

----------

> ,         ?


   5 :  20.08  30   - . - "      ..."

----------


## .

**,     ?         ?

----------

,      ,  ?  27           .     ,     ..

----------


## Larky

> ..


    -   -    ,  ...

----------

????

----------


## Larky

> ????


    ...   - ,     ,     ...   ,       ?  ,  ,   ?

----------


## IrishaVolkova

..  ,  ..       !!    ,     ,   ..    ..    .   :yes:

----------


## Larky

*IrishaVolkova*,        ,      -   ,  ,  ,    ...   ,         ...

----------


## gulyagal

!      ,    .   :Frown:

----------

> !      ,    .


     ,     .   .

----------

*gulyagal*,   ,             5,5 ..

----------


## gulyagal

> *gulyagal*,   ,             5,5 ..


  :Hmm:     ,      ,        20  ,    (     , ).. :Frown:      ,     ..
   ...        ....

----------

> ,      ,        20  ,    (     , )..     ,     ..
>    ...        ....


     24     4 .       : ,   !    3   . :yes:

----------


## gulyagal

**,           :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=gulyagal;51803709]**,           :Smilie: [/QU !      ,   .  "  "  .          - ,  :   .       ? ,   , .  :yes:

----------

**,      ? ,     /,   - ,       -    .

----------

> **,      ? ,     /,   - ,       -    .


      9 .       .      .     .   -      ,    -    .    ,    ,      ,  7    .   7-         6-  .       (   ).      ,      .     ,    ""   ,       .      :yes:

----------

**, ,  9 ,   -,    .
     ,   ,    ?    !

----------

> **, ,  9 ,   -,    .
>      ,   ,    ?    !


-     .     ,  ...   -       ,      .     ( )   5.          . 
           ,  , ...

----------


## sema

**,        ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

!
         ,        .   ...    ...    ! 
 ,   ,    ?   ,  ,  ?   ,   ?       ,  -       ? , , ,  ,   - ,   ,       ?        ,    ...        !       ?    ? ,   ,     -      -     ,    .     !...
  !.. 
     ,   ?...         ,    .  ,    .
 ...     ; )      -         (    ),        ,  ...    : ),    ,          ,     .       ! !  ,       :  , ,  .   ,     200     ,   ,    .            :       . , !    !

        ,       ( ) .

  ...

P.S.     .  ,   ,     .    ,        .
    , !

----------


## Demin

*_*,   . 


> .  ,   ,     .


  ?  ?     50 %  -   .  ,       ,      .  ,  .         .

----------


## _

!  ,   !        .    . ...       : )  .
  :  /      ?  ...

----------

*sema*,  ,  9- ,       .

----------


## .

*Demin*,      .    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## ocean

-    ,   .    .

----------


## Drive

> *Demin*,      .    ,


! !

----------


## ocean

> !      ,    .


  35    (  -  )   .         .

----------


## .

*ocean*,    ?      ?

----------

> -    ,


!            ! 
,   .

----------


## gulyagal

> !            !


 :Big Grin: 




> 35    (  -  )   .         .


      ...

----------


## karamuha

> -    ,   .    .


 .         .        .    ()     .. ,    .  .    -  .    ,  .     -  - ,     ,  .      ?

----------


## Larky

> ...     ()


    - -    ?

----------


## karamuha

-  ,

----------


## .

,    .
    .

----------


## karamuha

, .      ,   -  .             .   .          ?         , ", ,  ".

----------


## .

,   ,     .       :Wink: 
       . 
     .     ,    .

----------


## karamuha

--,  .

----------


## Larky

*karamuha*,       ,     ...          ...

----------


## ocean

> .  ,   ,     .


 .        ,        ,      .   ,  ,   16.00    .  ,  .     ,    ,    .             .   ,      ,     .   ,      (..  ).      .      .

----------


## ocean

> .         .        .    ()     .. ,    .  .    -  .    ,  .     -  - ,     ,  .      ?


    .      ,     500. ,    .  ,   -  ,     .  ,   ,           .  ,         ,      .    ,        .  ,     ,    .

----------

.
 -   ...
!

----------

,  , ...   .  ?

----------

,

----------


## M@

"-"   ?     ,   ,   "  "..

----------

> ,


             40%   (..  60% ).      .
,        90%.
     .          .

----------

[QUOTE=;51803739]


> **,          [/QU !      ,   .  "  "  .          - ,  :   .       ? ,   , .


   -     / ,       / .

----------

[QUOTE=;51812078]


> -     / ,       / .


        -           .     98- -      .    ,     .

----------


## Sveda

, ,      ?    ...

----------


## Sveda

,      ...

----------


## gulyagal

[QUOTE=;51812078]


> -     / ,       / .


       ,     . 

    ,    ,      ,    ,     .. (  22.10)

 ,  ,

----------


## karamuha

.     ,      ,    ,   ,    ,   1  - " =    " -  .    . .

----------


## eliseeva

-?      ,    ,   6 . .,       .     ?

----------

,   ,    -,      .    ,        ,  ,     .       , -      .

 ,  -  20     , ""       " " (    - ). "   -              ,      , -        ",       .     -,             .       -  : "      ,  ,     ".

   -         ,      . "           ",        - -  .  -   ,         .

-   1991 .    "",  1  2008   164-      (9,7  .)  155-     (1,6  .).      2007 ,         ,  - ,  "",  "-",  "",  "",   ,    "",    ,     .

   -  ,  .       2008  -      244  .,   86  .      .        6%,  218  .  ,    ,  .   ""  ,   ,      -,      , ,     , "           ,        ".   - - ,       ,   "     ,      ".

,     -    .          ,      ,         ,     . -     .

  ,    ,       15 . ,      ,         .       2008  -  37-             311,6  .  ,       ,    " ".      -   (80%)   . ,             " "  -,           .

----------

[QUOTE=gulyagal;51812412]


> ,     . 
> 
>     ,    ,      ,    ,     .. (  22.10)
> 
>  ,  ,


         ,  ,         /. ,   :yes:

----------


## BND

,    ... ?

----------


## Ringo

> ,    ... ?


  ,   ...       ,   ?

----------


## BND

> ,   ...       ,   ?


           ... :Frown:

----------

,     ?

----------


## Ringo

> ...


  :Confused:    , .... 



> ,     ?

----------


## -

[QUOTE=gulyagal;51812412]


> ,     . 
> 
>     ,    ,      ,    ,     .. (  22.10)
> 
>  ,  ,


        ,     ?

----------


## -

> !
> P.S.     .  ,   ,     .    ,        .
>     , !


   !   .

----------


## NikGerka

,    --

----------


## Oldlady

> .
> 
>    -         ,      . "           ",        - -  .  -   ,         .


   ! ..     ,  ,     .

----------


## VFR800

> ! ..     ,  ,     .


,       .     ,     "   "  :yes: 
 ,     ...
     - "          ". 
    "  ".
 -          .

----------


## Garold

> ,    --


,      ,  4  , 14.10.08.    .

----------


## karamuha

.  .        ,  .    50-60%   ,    .,   - .  - -           (   )?

----------


## .

.   .
  ,     .

----------


## karamuha

.      ,      ,    .    ,       ,  ,  .      ,       30%. (       ),       ,    .. -   (-,    -,      -),    .    , ,   ?

----------


## .

.      ,          :Smilie:

----------


## gulyagal

> .  .        ,  .    50-60%   ,    .,   - .  - -           (   )?


       ,      ( )
       150 .      %,       .....

----------


## sema

26  2005 . N 161-





  ,      ,    ,       21  2005 . N 12-,  26  2005 . N 17-,     .
1.      (    )     ()     .          ,     (80%  )          .

----------


## gulyagal

/     ,           .   ,       ,

----------


## -01

> ,      ,     ,       ...      ...   ,  -   (,     ),        ...   ...      ,          ... ,    ?
> 
> 
> 
>        ...   5,   10      ...  ,  ...   ... -,   ,  ""   ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,     98- . -    .
      :  -         ""   . 
  ""? 
""   ,     ...
 - " ",     -  .       ...
        - ,  .  -    ,   . ,  ,   -     (, ) ,   ... ,   -  ...  !   ,        ,   ,  ...
!     !   -  ,     ... -    ,   ,    .    ,  ...
"", ? -,  ,   ,    "" - ... 
   ...     .  .  "" ...  ""... 
?     ? ,   ,  -   - ? ,  ... ,     ... ,    ,   ?   ?

----------

....    !     !    !     ?   !

----------


## 25

?      .

----------


## 25

( ).
 ,     (  ,  )       -         , , . 
        ,       .         .       .

----------


## BND

> ?      .


  ,    ,   ""   ,  ,     ...

----------


## BND

> ( ).
>  ,     (  ,  )       -         , , . 
>         ,       .         .       .


     . ,  **     ,        .  -,       . **  - ,      !     ,     . ,  ,      ""  ... , ,      ...

----------


## 25

""  ""    .       ,           .      .   , , ,   10% -  ,   20% - .     5% - ,  20% - .   ,   .     ,     .      .     ,    . ..   ,    .  -   -   .      , ...      :Wink: 
PS     .    .   -   .  ,  .     :Wink:      ,   .       .       ,    -   ,       .

----------


## 25

PS        ,      .      ,   .       ,   -    .        ,    ?      ,    ,   ...       . ,   98       ,    ?   :Wink:

----------


## Demin

*BND*, 


> - ,      !


      . ,      ,   .   .

----------


## BND

> ""  ""    .       ,           .      .   , , ,   10% -  ,   20% - .     5% - ,  20% - .   ,   .     ,     .      .     ,    . ..   ,    .  -   -   .      , ...     
> PS     .    .   -   .  ,  .         ,   .       .       ,    -   ,       .


      -       .   .    ,      ,    ,      .           !    ,    ,     ,      ,    .       ,    ,     ?            .  ?  :yes: 

  ,   ,    2 .  -   .  ,  2            ?

   ,    ,

----------


## BND

> *BND*,       . ,      ,   .   .


 * 10* ?  :Wink:

----------

,         ??
            ! ?

----------


## .

> 


  -  ?

----------


## 25

. 
 :               .             :Wink: 
  1   ,    ,       ,   ,         (      )  :Wink: 
   (    ) -     %%%.          .

----------


## ann67

> ...          .


,  .    (    )   ... :Wink:

----------


## JLy

,     .      .  :yes:

----------

,       " "?  ,   ,  ()   ,           .
..      "  " =)))

----------

> ,       " "?  ,   ,  ()   ,           .
> ..      "  " =)))


      .       .     ,      -

----------

> PS     .    .   -   .  ,  .


  ,          .             ,        ,     .  ""   ,        ,   -    .       ,   .   ,  .    ,            ,      ( ),     ,    ,   .   ?   ?   ,      .     , .        1500 . 
    "" ....

----------


## Demin

** , 


> ,      ( ),     ,    ,   .   ?   ?


  ,       ,    ?  .  .  - .    - .

----------

[QUOTE=Demin;51852078]** ,   ,       ,    ?  .  .  - .    - .[/QUOT

      , .     . ,          .           .      ,   .      " ".

----------


## Demin

** , 


> 





> ,


  . .

----------


## .

.        .  ,          ,   "  ".     ,   ,        .   ?    ?

----------


## Demin

* .*, 


> ,   ,        .   ?    ?


       .   - .   " ".

----------


## .

* .*,   ,       ?

----------


## Trank

.

         ( "-").     3- .     .       ,      .     ,  -           .

     ,    ?         .         ,          .     ?

   ,        .    ""   !      ,       .

----------

.    . ,     ,       .       .

----------


## .

> * .*,   ,       ?


       ?

----------


## .

.    . , , .     ? , , ?

----------


## .

> .    . , , .     ? , , ?


.

----------


## Raspberry

/          .         -  ,   ,  ,     ...    :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     ?


   , ..

----------

> , ..


.    .      . :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

quote]   ,    ,      ,  7    .   7-         6-  .[[/quote]  -   2  (  - , ...),  2     . .    3- .      -    ,        :Wow:

----------


## Raspberry

> .    .      .


,            .              .    .    ,    -  ,     :Confused:

----------

.     ,      ,     ,        .     ,   ,        .   :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

,       ,    . -  ? - ,        ,     :Abuse:

----------

.     14 .
  ?

----------


## Natalka-K

> P.S.     .  ,   ,     .    ,        .
>     , !


     10   ,               , ..       .

----------

> ,       " "?  ,   ,  ()   ,           .
> ..      "  " =)))


      27.10.08,              .

----------

> /          .         -  ,   ,  ,     ...


   ,    

      ,     
   (    :Smilie: )  ** 

 :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    
> 
>       ,     
>    (   )  **


"    ."       ,  %- ,  ,         ,  ,      ,   .                         .       .     ...
 : -  ...

----------

> .     ...


   ,   )))
,     __ ))))
,

----------


## JLy

,   ,  ,   ,         ().  :Frown:

----------


## Demin

*JLy*,    15    .

----------


## Demin

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?docsid=1096112

----------

. -  ?

----------


## OldFrend

*Raspberry*_      ,  %- ,  ,         ,  ,      ,  _ 
 - ,      ,         :Smilie: 
_                        .      _ 
 :No: 
          -   ...      ...

----------


## _

> "    ."       ,  %- ,  ,         ,  ,      ,   .                         .       .     ...
>  : -  ...


,    ...  ,  3   ,    .  

 ,  ,   ,  " -  ,      ,      ". 

   ,   ,     ( ,  ,    )          ,  , ,      , ..        . ,     . 
 ,          :              1 .  ,      ,        -     ,  .
...  , , -  , ..    .    -       . .

----------


## Raspberry

[quote]


> - ,      ,


  :yes:    .  -  " ",    ...

----------


## Michael K

""     , ,      ,  ,       .    /    .

,      "3",  "4".  ""   ,    "0".  :     ,       --  !   !!!    !!!          .       .      2008 . ,  ,   .

----------


## lafy

,       ,      ,         ,    (   )      , 1   ,  2  3,     ,      ,    ,   ,   ...

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       ,      ,         ,    (   )      , 1   ,  2  3,     ,      ,    ,   ,   ...


 ""...        .     :yes:

----------


## lafy

,       ,   ,     ...

----------

> .
> 
>          ( "-").     3- .     .       ,      .     ,  -           .
> 
>      ,    ?         .         ,          .     ?
> 
>    ,        .    ""   !      ,       .


 www.banki.ru

     ,     :yes:

----------

""      3-5 !   - ,      ?

----------

